# Anyone from XDA here? (all users please read)



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

FIRST OFF: not an anti XDA thread at all, just to let you know lol, but....

I've been a member on XDA for about a year or so since I had a WinMo Tilt 2.
I usually just lurked mostly in the Dev section and paid most attention to devs's and other really helpful user's posts, but since then, I've been a lot more active as an Android user. 
I have noticed too many damn people don't follow directions or use their common sense in the forums. 
I know RootzWiki hasn't gained as much ground that XDA has, but I am now looking at RootzWiki as a new hope for a sophisticated means of a true Android community. 
And I am not at all putting down XDA, the users on XDA (I myself and mostly really cool people are), the people that start their questions off by "sorry imma noob can someone help me.." (everyone is always gonna need some help, we don't care if you're a noob or not; the majority of people that post in threads post with the intention to help somehow) BUT when users don't respect peoples requests (especially a developer) or disrespect other users it turns into unenjoyable nonsense. 
Users do not like seeing important threads (even general ones) that get CLUTTERED by unnecessary jibber jabber. If you wanna shoot the breeze in a forum, start a thread (as this one) in the general section where other users have a choice to open or close the thread to go on to the next. 
My only point really is that I HOPE I don't see a thread go down and get closed like the Official CM7 for Atrix Thread over at XDA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1257574

Just view the last page to see what I am talking about. 
As I tried following the thread since it started I could see it was not going to last very long. The dev requested numerous times not to clutter or else he would be closing the thread. Was gonna check out the thread earlier today...and guess what?? Its closed. The Atrix Dev Team started the thread to let users know that CM7 beta was coming soon and it would be the official thread for their build. A quarter of the posts were "thank you" (there is a thank you button for that, as stated in the OP) and almost all the rest were pertaining to the CM7 Pre-beta 4 which already has _*2*_ threads in the General section, as one wasn't enough.

Sorry if this is a bit ranty, I promise I never usually get like this or would ever post something like this but it just sucks to see users abuse such a promising thread. Again I know that the RootzWiki forums doesn't have as much activity (though we did get Faux's 1.3 kernal first!:grin3 but I'm sure that it will soon and I just want to say that its up to us Users to preserve the sophistication of this ecosystem we know as our Android Community.

We could use this thread as a conversation starter for people to talk about their Atrix, android, xda and or rootzwiki....I see too many threads with views and no replies.

*And shout out to all my fellow Atrix users and Devs over at XDA.*


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

That got shut down around 11pm last night, because of the general chatter and not following directions. Its very unfortunate that people do this to the devs, then fuss that the devs are leaving XDA.


----------



## Plaster (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been a member of XDA for about 4 years. In that time I believe I've posted about 25 times. I read and searched to figure out how to solve issues. I think the closing of that thread was completely justified. The random chatter made finding the info you needed extremely tedious. Pay attention to some of the posts over there. They put in a 10 character limit for posting. Now 50% look like "thanks 10 char." Just completely useless.


----------



## filthyj24 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, that was ridiculous. How hard is it to read the OP and search for yourself. A bunch of idiots ruined it for the rest of us. I hope that whole spiel didn't delay the beta


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread re-opened ..beta released ..


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> Thread re-opened ..beta released ..


Haa glad to see some other users post there input...hope to see less of that here on RW

But yeah super excited about the beta. Shame that I barely started using webtop/hd center which isn't yet available. But more than fair trade for CM7.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

From wikipedia: a forum was a gathering place of great social significance, and often the scene of diverse activities, including political discussions and debates, rendezvous, meetings, et cetera.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I sometimes still visit xda. Although i preffer RW. xda just really started getting out there. WAY to many insults all around. im just sayin


----------



## ECdOC (Sep 15, 2011)

Came here from xda as well, I'll be on both. I rarely post anyways, mostly just read and search.

Btw: jza, love the alien swype. I've been using it since I found that over on xda. slick and recovered easy with tibu onto CM7

I am excited to see what progress the team has with the FP reader on CM7...a few hints dropping on twitter:
https://twitter.com/#!/T0DblD/media/slideshow?url=http://twitpic.com/6khxar
https://twitter.com/#!/T0DblD/media/slideshow?url=http://twitpic.com/6ld6xr


> T0DblD
> Honey I'll be home soon twitpic.com/6ld6xr
> 8 hours ago





> T0DblD
> @maunsen i Do have a FP lockscreen working yes
> 14 Sep


----------



## s1mpd1ddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm from XDA as well... come onto rootzwiki sometimes after my perusing on xda to clear my mind hahaha


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm here from xda but only because I'm a forum slut. And usually can be found in multiple places.

Sent from my Atrix with a Robot Unicorn.


----------



## ghost_og (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm also from xda. It's really nice to see how different this place is. The contrast is HUGE. I've only been active over there for a few months but it can be an exhausting experience. Don't get me wrong, I plan on sticking around both forums, but it's nice to know there's a repsite from the less attractive aspects of xda (or maybe it's just the Atrix forums).

Glad to see some familiar faces here, too.


----------



## berniesteven1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Also a member of XDA. I mostly lurk. Peace

MB860 - ROM junkie


----------



## Marko! (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a very active xda member but I like it here

Sent from my Atrix


----------



## KSoD (Dec 17, 2011)

I am a member over there, but being new to the Android Modding community I am still very much learning about everything. Starting with the Motorola Atrix makes it tougher as it is one locked down device. It took some work to get the thing unlocked to the point I could do anything to it. Right now running CM7 BatF2 on it but having issues with it.

I am by far the furthest thing from a developer. I am just a tech geek who loves messing with all tech. Been using PC's for years, like 25+, and find myself messing with more and more smartphones. I just find it harder to get into any topics on XDA. The best part about it, BoBTV.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

Marko! said:


> I'm a very active xda member but I like it here
> 
> Sent from my Atrix


i am also a member of xda too








if any need help with ya atrix just pm me


----------



## Swiftks (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm here, I'm here!!!









AAHHH!!! I'm a N00B!!


----------



## jfclk33 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm here from XDA. I also haven't posted a lot over there, but have been there for quite a while. This is my first visit here, but it seems a lot more mellow so far. Hope it stays that way.

@Swift. I just recently unlocked bootloader and flashed CM7 with your noob guide over there and I'm loving it. Just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Climber Ty (Jan 13, 2012)

s1mpd1ddy said:


> I'm from XDA as well... come onto rootzwiki sometimes after my perusing on xda to clear my mind hahaha


I can see where you're coming from, sometimes to just "get to the point" in a topic takes 2-3 minutes. I frequent both here and XDA, but I never really made any accounts until recently. I actually have time now to do some software dev work that's not business/school oriented.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 15, 2012)

First post here im from xda!!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## StyleUkno (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm from XDA. Over on XDA there's a some people that can be smart asses but those people can come here and it end up being the same thing.

I'm ORD RootzWiki


----------



## DannyBiker (Feb 10, 2012)

Active xda users, ready to see where it goes...


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Swiftks said:


> I'm here, I'm here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard, all of you. Its a highly moderated place here


----------



## loanerdave (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm an XDA regular but most of my posts are asking how to do things to my Atrix and - believe it or not - using the Thanks button! ;-)

I rarely get on RW but I'll start checking in more often now for sure!

Tapped from my MIUI ICS Atrix!


----------

